# WabbitDS - A TI-83+ Emulator



## coolbho3000 (Nov 3, 2007)

http://forum.gbadev.org/viewtopic.php?t=14456

A user named Jim e at the gbadev forums has released a TI-83 Plus emulator for the DS. This uses DLDI unlike the old TI-85 emulator and has tons more features. It can also use OS update files which can be obtained freely from the TI site,  provided you own the actual calculator, saving you the hassle of dumping the ROM image. Go check it out!


----------



## roadbusta (Nov 3, 2007)

Thank you for this info 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . I been looking for a graphics calculator emulator for a while now....


----------



## War (Nov 3, 2007)

What if you DON'T own the original calculator? That's basically the point of why I want to get this.. >___>


----------



## Saylient_Dreams (Nov 3, 2007)

>.> I have the calculator, but I still opted to get that update yeah... that update... yup... the calculator is actually not with me right now... but I still got that update.... >.>
EDIT: Btw great app. Works on EzV pretty much flawlessly. This is replacing DS-85 from now on.


----------



## wiithepeople (Nov 3, 2007)

Sounds nice. I have an 84 Plus that I got for free! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Might try it out.


----------



## science (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(Warcueid @ Nov 3 2007 said:


> What if you DON'T own the original calculator? That's basically the point of why I want to get this.. >___>



google is yr frynd


----------



## BakuFunn (Nov 4, 2007)

can't agree more.


----------



## coolbho3000 (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(Warcueid @ Nov 4 2007 said:


> What if you DON'T own the original calculator? That's basically the point of why I want to get this.. >___>


Hmm, I read the licence through and can't find anything in it that says you can't use it if you don't own the calculator, so get the update file at the official TI site.


----------



## Linkiboy (Nov 4, 2007)

Wait, is this a fully functional graphing calculator or just an app to play TI83 apps?


----------



## dafatkid27 (Nov 4, 2007)

Fully functional.  Been using it, it rocks!


----------



## iritegood (Nov 4, 2007)

What's the qualifications of hitting the homepage? Does it need to be reviewed by a mod?


----------



## robi (Nov 4, 2007)

Ahh, this is awesome. I recently misplaced my old graphing calculator and this should be a nice replacement for now. Much thanks


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Nov 4, 2007)

This rocks! It works just like a real calculator, and the sending of files to it is very simple.

I was surprised that the program was able to read the files on the SD card in my M3 Perfect while I started the program from the M3 Simply!


----------



## iritegood (Nov 4, 2007)

I added to OSW's really nice skin and uploaded it. Can someone help me compile it (I have no knowledge about programming let alone compiling them).
http://qwervz.googlepages.com/Skin1.png
http://qwervz.googlepages.com/Skin2.png
http://qwervz.googlepages.com/Skin3.png
http://qwervz.googlepages.com/keymap.png


----------



## shadowboy (Nov 4, 2007)

I just got an 83 off ebay dammit T_T  I feel ripped off.


----------



## nexus7412369 (Nov 4, 2007)

No buttons on the touch screen work.


----------



## iritegood (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(nexus7412369 @ Nov 4 2007 said:


> No buttons on the touch screen work.



They work fine on my M3DSS/R4. I mean, they ARE small but they work fine.


----------



## nexus7412369 (Nov 4, 2007)

Wht files am I supposed to have on my R4? I have WabbitDS.nds and ti83.rom on the root.


----------



## coolbho3000 (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(nexus7412369 @ Nov 4 2007 said:


> Wht files am I supposed to have on my R4? I have WabbitDS.nds and ti83.rom on the root.


Don't use the TI83.rom. Use this:
http://education.ti.com/educationportal/si..._os_83plus.html

It will make sure you have latest version 1.19. They don't have to be crowded in the root of your card either.


----------



## War (Nov 4, 2007)

I'm gonna try this when I get back home. i really need one of these calculators for Trig and I'm definitely not willing to fork over 100+ bucks for one.


----------



## nexus7412369 (Nov 4, 2007)

Thanks. Tis working fine now.


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(Warcueid @ Nov 4 2007 said:


> I'm gonna try this when I get back home. i really need one of these calculators for Trig and I'm definitely not willing to fork over 100+ bucks for one.



Damn, same can't be said for me.  Cool app though, may sell my real calculator.  But if we need to use it in class, I'm screwed, breaking out my DS...


----------



## mikagami (Nov 5, 2007)

Really professional homebrew.  Keep up the good work.


----------



## Ramzee (Nov 5, 2007)

QUOTE(iritegood @ Nov 4 2007 said:


> I added to OSW's really nice skin and uploaded it. Can someone help me compile it (I have no knowledge about programming let alone compiling them).


Here's the compiled file for you http://homepages.tesco.net/beshir/data/WabbitDS_OSW.zip

All you need to do is follow the instructions to install DevkitPro.
Test that you've  installed it correctly by running "make" from a command line to compile one of the examples.
Once you've done that, extract jim_e's source code and do the same for his, to make sure you can compile his version.
Then replace the /arm9/data/skin1.bmp, etc. with your own and compile with your own skins.


----------



## iritegood (Nov 6, 2007)

QUOTE(Ramzee @ Nov 5 2007 said:


> QUOTE(iritegood @ Nov 4 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I added to OSW's really nice skin and uploaded it. Can someone help me compile it (I have no knowledge about programming let alone compiling them).
> ...



Well, when the guys on the forums ignored me I took the non-noob approach and used google. Well, I compiled it and it works pretty well. Thanks anyways.


----------



## hobotent (Nov 8, 2007)

Nice!! I just lost my ti-89, and I showed this to my teacher on my ds and said it was fine if I used it instead of a real calculator, even on tests and finals and stuff! This guy just saved me like 50 bucks at least!


----------



## david82794 (Nov 10, 2007)

this it great these calculators cost a lot, now i can have one for free


----------



## War (Nov 10, 2007)

I have a question though... I got it and it works excellent, but is there a way to download programs on it and stuff?


----------



## david82794 (Nov 11, 2007)

crap, im having trouble getting the os file. i downloaded it but it doesn't work  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . can some one help me  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## Jim_e (Nov 15, 2007)

Ahh I didn't know this topic existed. I posted in the emulator section.



QUOTE(maikelsteneker @ Nov 4 2007 said:


> This rocks! It works just like a real calculator, and the sending of files to it is very simple.
> 
> I was surprised that the program was able to read the files on the SD card in my M3 Perfect while I started the program from the M3 Simply!
> Ahh good that worked...I tried to make the file browser as flexible as possible, but I didn't have a slot2 device to test on.
> ...


Actually, I was wondering that my self. I don't know where most people go to look for home brew so all I really have are forum posts.  In the TI scene theres only Ticalc.org, every TI program made ends up there. I don't know of an equivalent site for the DS though.


----------

